# Gift from my Mother.



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

This is a vintage movie poster from the 50's. Was from the old theater in my hometown which is now a church. She got it from my step grandfather who's first wife's husband managed the theater. Going to try to find a way to incorporate it into my theater room which is a work in process at present.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

prplflh71 said:


> This is a vintage movie poster from the 50's. Was from the old theater in my hometown which is now a church. She got it from my step grandfather who's first wife's husband managed the theater. Going to try to find a way to incorporate it into my theater room which is a work in process at present.


ahhhhhhhh, now that is gorgeous. gotta love the classics


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is very cool. It is amazing that it is still in great condition. I assume it was under frame and glass the whole time. Always good to have historical movie posters to give that home theater a realistic look.


----------



## CompressionFed (Jul 2, 2013)

Very cool...I'd like to find some of these old posters in good condition like yours.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Ah. Lovely.

Kal (writing from beautiful New Milford CT)


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Ah. Lovely.
> 
> Kal (writing from beautiful New Milford CT)


it's actually in Milford, DE. "New Milford" is referring to the theater being "new" at the time. Same coast....wrong Milford! LOL!


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

CompressionFed said:


> Very cool...I'd like to find some of these old posters in good condition like yours.


Thanks, it has some staining and minor condition issues. Just adds character! I guess the frame was added at a later date. 

Not sure how I feel about the last line of print on the poster...."The Shore's most comfortable balcony seating for our colored patrons." 

Good history lesson for the kids but painful to read just the same. Do I display it or get a different frame and matting to cover the bottom line? Opinions?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

That's awesome Brian. It would be very cool to be given such a poster. My wife collects some antiques and appreciates such finds like this. Enjoy and post a pic of it installed.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

That is pretty cool, except that last line of course but it is history.

What a great gift.


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

cavchameleon said:


> That's awesome Brian. It would be very cool to be given such a poster. My wife collects some antiques and appreciates such finds like this. Enjoy and post a pic of it installed.


Thanks! Was a great surprise! I never even knew she had it! She said as soon as I told her I was going to be doing a theater room she was excited! It had been packed away forever and she saw this as an opportunity to keep it in the family and get some enjoyment from it.

The theater is moving along. Electrician is supposed to be here a couple of days next week pulling wires/cables and wiring the sconces and screen. I also have a Lutron Grafik Eye, 4 zone programmable dimmer he'll be wiring in.

Next weekend, after all the cables are run, a theater tech (former business partner and friend of the electrician) is going to assist him in setting up the network, the receiver, mounting the projector and screen and making it "turn key." 

I'd planned to do this work myself but he gave me what I feel is a reasonable estimate to do it all. With 4 young kids, even programming a remote can be a task! I'm putting my pride aside and am going to pay someone! LOL!

I'll be sure to post pictures as things progress!

Brian


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

That's great Brian, looks like your theater is coming along. I'm looking forward to your pics and updates - found your thread and am subscribed! I do understand running out of time with work and kids -and it can be great to have someone do the work as long as you trust them and are happy with the results.


----------

